# BFN 1st Cycle



## Jazzy1 (Feb 14, 2020)

we just recieved our first BFN ...all the build up so much hope as we had 2 transferred at grade 2. Looking over many posts on here I have drawn some comfort in the grieving process. I gave so many questions on how to pick yourself up after it, I smile on.the outside but cry on the inside feel so empty deflated. Anyone has some useful coping tips I would love to hear them. My hubby has said we could go to the counselling that the clinic offer. I just worry I'll just cry through it 😪😪


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Iam so sorry to hear this, it’s such a rough ride on this rollercoaster, I wud deffinatly reccommend the councilling for u and ur partner that the clinic offer, and so what if u cry all through it that’s the best way to let it all out u will be amazed at how much better I will feel wen u walk out, u will get there although it may not seem it at the min, to try and cope use that cycle as a practice run so now for ur next cycle u will no what to expect big hugs to u in this awful time keep positive hunnie xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

So sorry to read this.
I had 6. One after the other. With a few cancelled cycles thrown in for good measure. 
Make sure u do something nice for yourself. Buying a few new clothes used to help me. 
Or meeting a friend for wine /coffee. Spending day lounging with magazines or a box set. Forget housework and focuson looking after yourself and recharging. 
You'll feel better in a few weeks 
Take care


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. Unfortunately, it can happen as even the best clinics get 55-60% success rates. I definitely recommend visiting your doc to know their thoughts and ideas on further steps. If you stop somewhere in the middle, unfortunately, it won't change the situation. Infertility is the journey of warriors who are brave and don't give up. xx


----------

